# People hate me...



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Yep. No doubt, they hate me.
I have to quit this job, people hate me. 
I'm a nice person, I do a good job, I help others with their job. I try so fkn hard to be more talkative but I can't keep up. 

The comments I have received (each comment is from a different person). 

What do you do on your break? Do you even have any friends to talk to. 

You just ruin the fun.

You're no fun. 

Send him home early nobody likes him (this was said in a joking tone but I feel like she meant it). 

You kill the joke when you say that.

You're not fun you never say anything back. 

As if I didn't hate myself enough I have to hear it from other people too. I think only two people genuinely like me, everyone else just doesn't want me around. It just kills my day being told that I make others people's lives less fun.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah that stuff is too stressful when work is stressful enough. sorry you have to deal with that. I used to have annoying coworkers. the ones I have now just mostly ignore me. which is better, weirdly enough.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

They're being *******s but basically just telling you to lighten up and not take things so seriously.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry you had to deal with that. Also under no circumstances not even joking should someone joke about sending you home, wtf. And yes she knew it was wrong and meant for it to hurt. She did it because she knew there would be no consequences picking on a socially anxious person as a way to feel more confident in herself..trust she would never try that with someone who would **** her up. I dealt with stuff like this before and it's hard to do anything because we are vulnerable and all alone. But they have nothing better to do than to pick on someone who doesn't fit in.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

It's ok. 

Not everyone you meet is going to see eye to eye with you. It seems like most of the people who are telling you these things have absolutely no clue of what you're dealing with in your own personal life and think that everything is all frilly and happy land. The kind of people who think you're just shy and not socially anxious. 

I say you just do you. Don't try to impress them, they're only making you feel bad so it's best to step back for your own well being.


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

i'm sure they said it in jest. don't take it too seriously


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

I can understand what you mean. I was convinced 85% of my coworkers didn't like me. It does suck. Hopefully you'll find a workplace where it's more tolerable and not just young hs dropouts and lowlifes, but with some people that actually have some wisdom and compassion.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Try having coworkers actively recommending you get another job.

I wouldn't believe even half of this crap if I wasn't experiencing it first hand.


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah same here. Pretty much anyone I meet, at work, university or in social situations. 
Before they even know who I am, people already decided that they hate me. People who may have similar interests as me just don't want to talk to me at all, or ignore me entirely. I used to get bullied because I was quiet. I always wanted to disappear or not be noticed but people would always find something to make me feel down. 

I'm trying to make friends but it feels like an impossible task since everyone has already judged me before I even speak.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I’m hated at work – as I’ve proven in my ‘catching work colleagues…’ vlog series where you’ll hear soundbites of the abuse/underhand jokes I have to deal with. I’ve come close to quitting a couple of times, but sadly jobs are hard to come by at the moment and it’s not a case of ‘just’ quitting. I need a constant source of income in order to just get by.

By the ‘okay’ people at work, I’m told that I’m not quick witted enough. True – I can’t argue at all with that. They’re spot on. However, how do I become quick-witted? Surely it’s just something you either have naturally or don’t? I can share jokes and understand many, but I have no comebacks for when jokes are said about me. I’m just not fast enough. 

I have little doubt that working is having a negative effect on my health. Not so much for the job I do or the hours. It’s purely the social aspect that I seriously struggle to cope with. Sadly, I can’t think of any job at all that doesn’t involve socialising. I’ll always have this problem regardless of where I go. It’s not as if I don’t try to mix. I do. All the time. I want to socialise and make friends… I’m not shying away from it whenever I meet someone new. It’s how I’m always responded to and treated like a child which is the problem.


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

I hope it's been at least somewhat better Milk.


----------



## Rotting at home (Jan 31, 2017)

2Milk said:


> Yep. No doubt, they hate me.
> 
> I have to quit this job, people hate me.
> 
> ...


I kinda think you're around the wrong-worst kind of people..distance urself from them k,..u dont need more ****

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Sounds like a horrendous job and these people might as well be 10 years old from what it sounds like.


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

Change your hair-style.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Ghossts said:


> I used to get bullied because I was quiet. I always wanted to disappear or not be noticed but people would always find something to make me feel down.


I can relate to this. I really want to go unnoticed at work. I mostly avoid my co-workers unless it's absolutely necessary that we interact and when that's the case, I'm friendly and pleasant. It's not like I'm doing anything to intentionally hurt anyone. I think for the most part it's pretty obvious that I'm just 'shy'. Yet, there's always gotta be someone who will almost go out of their way to give me negative attention and bring me down, which obviously makes me want to avoid people even more thus repeating the cycle.



Hayman said:


> It's how I'm always responded to and treated like a child which is the problem


This is an issue for me. I suppose that it doesn't help that I look like a child as well. Co-workers tend to be very condescending and then seem surprised by my lack of confidence...


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

noydb said:


> This is an issue for me. I suppose that it doesn't help that I look like a child as well. Co-workers tend to be very condescending and then seem surprised by my lack of confidence...


I'm glad you've found that pattern too... At least we know we're not alone in seeing this. We get spoken 'at' and spoken 'down to'. However in the next breath, they seem genuinely bemused that we lack confidence, self-esteem and motivation. It's as if they simply don't know what they're saying is actually adding to our problems.

Sadly, I have never spoken to any medical professional who understands this. Somehow, other people's nasty, underhand comments which come from their mouths are all our fault... (and like above, then wonder why we lack confidence)

I never realised I had the power of Jedi mind tricks... :?

Does there become a point where regular people sit back, listen to what we say and think "_actually, maybe they have a point after all... Maybe they haven't had the luck we've had. Maybe we should think before we speak..._".


----------



## Destormjanina1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah. People do not like people that aren't high up on the social ladder. They just don't. No matter how nice you are and how hard you try. It's like an unspoken rule of some sort. Every job I had, everyone started off really nice toward me. Then after they realized I was quiet and timid they all grew to dislike me and not want me around. I got asked frequently "do you like us, do we make you uncomfortable"? To which I had to explain that it wasn't anything they were doing and that it was simply just the person I was not to say too much of anything and focus on my work. The next job I have i hope to make it so that people understand right off the bat that I'm not the most sociable and that I'm there to do my work. As long as you struggle socially and struggle with SA you are always going to have these issues while at work or in any social setting, sorry to say. We have to make a plan of action in regards to what we're going to do while in these settings where everyone else is social and on one accord and we're not.


----------



## miibay (May 9, 2014)

Same here. It seems that the more I care, the lowest I feel, the worst people treat me.. Honestly, I don't want to bring hate but I can't take this anymore. I am fed up.


----------

